# Bird C**p stains



## Tids (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi guys

Been reading the forums and looking for the answer. Will a clay bar remove bird poop stains from my new TT paintwork (3 weeks old)? [smiley=bigcry.gif] , or is it not abrasive enough ? (colour is brilliant red). Is there a product on the market?

If this has been covered can someone point me in the right direction, thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

It will depend on how much etching has been caused..

If it is fresh poop, then you may get away with it, if not, some polish on a pad or machine will get rid of it..


----------



## Tids (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for reply.

Excuse my ignorance but polish out with some wax?????

Steve


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

No, some polish, such as Autoglym SRP or scratchX should shift any marks left over, if not a wet sand.. Can you post pictures of the damage..


----------



## Tids (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks,

I take SRP stands for super resin polish. Would i use this to remove marks and then 'protect all of the paint work' and then wax, or is the a complete protection in itself ?
Just want to get it right before I start chucking wax etc on the new paintwork.
Will try and upload pictures when i get home from work.

Steve


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

SRP will give a little protection, but not much..

Yes you can do your whole car with SRP then wax on top..

Yes, SRP is Super Resin Polish..

There is better stuff out there, but SRP casn be had from Hellfrauds..


----------



## Tids (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for your input and experiance, as I said just want to get it right and start as I mean to go on. SRP & then wax it is then. Thanks 

Steve


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

If you need any more help or advise, please feel free to pm me..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

If you aren't already I would recommend you clay before the SRP and Wax.

If the SRP doesn't shift it then you may need a more abrasive polish or even a machine polish.



Tids said:


> Thanks for your input and experiance, as I said just want to get it right and start as I mean to go on. SRP & then wax it is then. Thanks
> 
> Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> If you need any more help or advise, please feel free to pm me..


I can thoroughly recommend you take advantage of the above offer, Rob knows his stuff and has worked on my car = VERY impressed 

Charlie


----------

